# Mentmore Golf Club - Abandoned Pictures



## Jack991 (Mar 19, 2019)

Hi all,

Used to be a member at Mentmore Golf and Country Club up until it's unfortunate closure in 2015, went snooping up there the other day to see what state it was in. Sorry to say it is totally overgrown and completely abandoned, dashing any hopes I may have had of it coming back to life anytime soon! I even climbed up on top of the clubhouse to catch view down the old driveway!

Might be of interest for anyone who has ever played the course. Would be interested to hear from anyone who has heard any news about the place recently?

Cheers

News story on closure - https://www.bucksherald.co.uk/news/...s-as-business-becomes-unsustainable-1-6785291.

Images on OneDrive - https://1drv.ms/f/s!AhqXEtOC-ybvphzCR6iXQnmvkYuX


----------



## Britishshooting (Mar 19, 2019)

Very interesting and sad to see!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 19, 2019)

Surely itâ€™s not open for anyone to just drive in?

Very sad to see, played there 3 times.


----------



## Jack991 (Mar 19, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Surely itâ€™s not open for anyone to just drive in?

Very sad to see, played there 3 times.
		
Click to expand...

There is a footpath access through the course, I just did a bit of extra snooping!


----------



## Jack991 (Mar 19, 2019)

Fingers crossed, would love to be able to play here again someday was such a shame when it closed down. However my guess is it would take at least a year for the course to back in a playable condition, the greens are totally wrecked


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 19, 2019)

Jack991 said:



			There is a footpath access through the course, I just did a bit of extra snooping!
		
Click to expand...

I saw a car in one of the photos and thought it was yours! Seems to be an awful lot of equipment just sitting there wasting away.
Hopefully itâ€™ll get sorted and brought back to life.


----------



## Jack991 (Mar 19, 2019)

I've been told there is a security guard who stays at the property so it could well have been his! I hope one day it gets bought out because at the minute the only way it is going is down


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			I saw a car in one of the photos and thought it was yours! Seems to be an awful lot of equipment just sitting there wasting away.
Hopefully itâ€™ll get sorted and brought back to life.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that. Surprised the buggies are still there. Plenty of range balls on offer too. Some nice views and a decent looking balcony on the clubhouse to watch players come in. That's some we need on ours.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 19, 2019)

Only played it once but the whole setup was similar to so many other modern proprietary clubs. 

Wreaked of being up is own backside and thinking that the course was something  special. 

It wasn't!

Still  a shame for the staff and members who were affected by the closure.


----------



## fundy (Mar 19, 2019)

Greens look the same condition they were in when we played a forum meet there


----------



## JamesR (Mar 19, 2019)

Jack991 said:



			Hi all,

Used to be a member at Mentmore Golf and Country Club up until it's unfortunate closure in 2015, went snooping up there the other day to see what state it was in. Sorry to say it is totally overgrown and completely abandoned, dashing any hopes I may have had of it coming back to life anytime soon! I even climbed up on top of the clubhouse to catch view down the old driveway!

Might be of interest for anyone who has ever played the course. Would be interested to hear from anyone who has heard any news about the place recently?

Cheers

News story on closure - https://www.bucksherald.co.uk/news/...s-as-business-becomes-unsustainable-1-6785291.

Images on OneDrive - https://1drv.ms/f/s!AhqXEtOC-ybvphzCR6iXQnmvkYuX

Click to expand...

Whatâ€™s happened there?
Financial mismanagement?
Lack of members?
I take it it isnâ€™t just a local authority course thatâ€™s been left to rot?!?


----------



## DeanoMK (Mar 19, 2019)

Not as overgrown as I thought it would be.

Thoroughly enjoyed the times I played there and actually played it the day before it shut.


----------



## fundy (Mar 19, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Whatâ€™s happened there?
Financial mismanagement?
Lack of members?
I take it it isnâ€™t just a local authority course thatâ€™s been left to rot?!?
		
Click to expand...

Short story upto a year or so ago:
Privately owned club, 2 courses. Wanted to build a hotel on site and couldnt get planning. Had a very large amount of people on upfront 5/10 year deals and a lot of life memberships, then started using groupon etc a lot  Club went bust. Was some talk of financial misdoings but never proven I dont think. Members set up a group to buy the club, before they could act the club had been resold back to the previous owner by the administrator. Plan was still to build a hotel, still not been able to get permission and despite lots of rumours nothing seems to have changed since, still has a member of staff there keeping the courses cut if not in playable condition


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 20, 2019)

fundy said:



			Greens look the same condition they were in when we played a forum meet there 

Click to expand...

You beat me to that one !!


----------



## fundy (Mar 20, 2019)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			You beat me to that one !!
		
Click to expand...

I blame the organiser!!!!!


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 20, 2019)

Joking aside, if I remember correctly it was already in dire straits when we played it.


----------



## fundy (Mar 20, 2019)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Joking aside, if I remember correctly it was already in dire straits when we played it.
		
Click to expand...


yeah for sure, clubhouse needed a lick of paint and some new carpets, and the courses were in desperate need of more maintenance than they were getting, didnt come as a huge shock when it closed not long after sadly. shame that it has just been mothballed since whilst he tries to get permission to build a big hotel though


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 20, 2019)

fundy said:



			yeah for sure, clubhouse needed a lick of paint and some new carpets, and the courses were in desperate need of more maintenance than they were getting, didnt come as a huge shock when it closed not long after sadly. shame that it has just been mothballed since whilst he tries to get permission to build a big hotel though
		
Click to expand...

If the permission hasn't come through yet, what chance does he think he'll have going forward? Has the owner resubmitted plans again, or planning to do so?


----------



## Big Jim (Mar 20, 2019)

I didn't even know there was a course there, i once did some work on Mentmore, but that was a load of Hippies jumping around on Trampolines.


----------



## fundy (Mar 20, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			If the permission hasn't come through yet, what chance does he think he'll have going forward? Has the owner resubmitted plans again, or planning to do so?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure, im not local anymore so not heard anything of late. Im pretty sure it wont re-open as just a golf club with 2 courses again (albeit i think that was what he agreed to when buying it back!)


----------



## Jack991 (Mar 20, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			If the permission hasn't come through yet, what chance does he think he'll have going forward? Has the owner resubmitted plans again, or planning to do so?
		
Click to expand...

Very limited, the owner is currently bankrupt and hasn't been seen for months. He originally tried to reopen as a corporate venue but this failed and since then the course has fallen into disrepair. My guess is it would cost too much to relay all 36 greens, revamp all the bunkers and sort the irrigation system for it to ever open again as a 36 hole venue. Not to mention the land is leased from a nearby farm so it is not very attractive to existing golf companies to acquire as the initial outlay would be too great


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 20, 2019)

Jack991 said:



			Very limited, the owner is currently bankrupt and hasn't been seen for months. He originally tried to reopen as a corporate venue but this failed and since then the course has fallen into disrepair. My guess is it would cost too much to relay all 36 greens, revamp all the bunkers and sort the irrigation system for it to ever open again as a 36 hole venue. Not to mention the land is leased from a nearby farm so it is not very attractive to existing golf companies to acquire as the initial outlay would be too great 

Click to expand...

Not good. Is the owner officially bankrupt as that would clearly have implications? Would he look to offload and recoup some money that way and would there be anyone potentially willing to buy it especially given the cost and work required


----------



## Jack991 (Mar 20, 2019)

From what I can tell he was 'declared' bankrupt back in 2010 having failed to pay back loans on his property empire. To complicate matters he also owns Mentmore Towers which is also mothballed and in disrepair, my guess is he is holding onto them both for as long as possible, clinging onto his wild idea of converting Mentmore Towers into a hotel and golf resort. All we can do is hope that he is ultimately forced to part ways with them. 

You can get an idea of the man from the article below...

(https://www.standard.co.uk/news/cri...-to-keep-rape-conviction-secret-a3927106.html)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 20, 2019)

Jack991 said:



			From what I can tell he was 'declared' bankrupt back in 2010 having failed to pay back loans on his property empire. To complicate matters he also owns Mentmore Towers which is also mothballed and in disrepair, my guess is he is holding onto them both for as long as possible, clinging onto his wild idea of converting Mentmore Towers into a hotel and golf resort. All we can do is hope that he is ultimately forced to part ways with them.

You can get an idea of the man from the article below...

(https://www.standard.co.uk/news/cri...-to-keep-rape-conviction-secret-a3927106.html)
		
Click to expand...

Great believer in karma and clearly what has gone around is coming around and he's deservedly struggling. As you say, I guess it's all a waiting game now and then seeing what the future holds


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 20, 2019)

My old club closed a few months back, i'll have to pop over see what it looks like.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 20, 2019)

Jack991 said:



			From what I can tell he was 'declared' bankrupt back in 2010 having failed to pay back loans on his property empire. To complicate matters he also owns Mentmore Towers which is also mothballed and in disrepair, my guess is he is holding onto them both for as long as possible, clinging onto his wild idea of converting Mentmore Towers into a hotel and golf resort. All we can do is hope that he is ultimately forced to part ways with them.

You can get an idea of the man from the article below...

(https://www.standard.co.uk/news/cri...-to-keep-rape-conviction-secret-a3927106.html)
		
Click to expand...


A lot of people were affected by the issue , members who paid fees , including a couple who paid in the week before it closed , people who paid deposits and full fee for weddings and corporate days - a lot with money lost and a good number that joined our place. It made a lot of people speechless that the club went back to the previous owners because of a lot of history financially especially when another golf group was reported to have bid for it as well as a members bid

The land is leased to about Â£200k a year so that money still gets paid but apparently the terms of the lease where to have two playable golf courses plus a clubhouse but thatâ€™s not happening so who knows whatâ€™s going to happen

The whole place has so much potential for members , pay and stay and a hotel - it would have cost a bit to upgrade Towers but it was achievable and the courses had a lot of potential- itâ€™s a shame what happened but the closing of the course gave a lot of clubs in the area an influx of members - we still have a lot who are now settled in but there are still a few who are moving around clubs to find one


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 20, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			...It made a lot of people speechless that the club went back to the previous owners because of a lot of history financially and *criminally* especially when another golf group was reported to have bid for it as well as a members bid...
		
Click to expand...

Can you actually justify that? At least in relation to Mentmore! His French rape conviction is a matter of record. But that is irrelevant in terms of buying back the club.

If you can't, I'd suggest you be very careful about such speculation!


----------



## cliveb (Mar 20, 2019)

Jack991 said:



			From what I can tell he was 'declared' bankrupt back in 2010 having failed to pay back loans on his property empire. To complicate matters he also owns Mentmore Towers which is also mothballed and in disrepair, my guess is he is holding onto them both for as long as possible, clinging onto his wild idea of converting Mentmore Towers into a hotel and golf resort. All we can do is hope that he is ultimately forced to part ways with them.
		
Click to expand...

I am not a lawyer, but the layman in me is thinking that if he's been declared bankrupt, then presumably he has creditors who would like to be paid (at least partly).
In which case, what are the courts doing allowing him to retain ownership of these assets?


----------



## Big Jim (Mar 20, 2019)

Jack991 said:



			From what I can tell he was 'declared' bankrupt back in 2010 having failed to pay back loans on his property empire. To complicate matters he also owns Mentmore Towers which is also mothballed and in disrepair, my guess is he is holding onto them both for as long as possible, clinging onto his wild idea of converting Mentmore Towers into a hotel and golf resort. All we can do is hope that he is ultimately forced to part ways with them.

You can get an idea of the man from the article below...

(https://www.standard.co.uk/news/cri...-to-keep-rape-conviction-secret-a3927106.html)
		
Click to expand...

what happened to the Hippies?

didn't George Harrison give them mentmore ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 20, 2019)

cliveb said:



			I am not a lawyer, but the layman in me is thinking that if he's been declared bankrupt, then presumably he has creditors who would like to be paid (at least partly).
In which case, what are the courts doing allowing him to retain ownership of these assets?
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not sure if he himself is currently declared bankrupt? I believe the company that used to own Mentmore was put into admin and declared bankrupt

I believe he was declared Bankrupt back in 2010 ? But a new company was formed to take ownership of the club when he took control again.

So one company owner Mentmore - closed the club , went into admin and bankrupt

New company formed - was given the club from the administrators

Both companies owned by the same person


----------



## Jack991 (Mar 20, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Iâ€™m not sure if he himself is currently declared bankrupt? I believe the company that used to own Mentmore was put into admin and declared bankrupt

I believe he was declared Bankrupt back in 2010 ? But a new company was formed to take ownership of the club when he took control again.

So one company owner Mentmore - closed the club , went into admin and bankrupt

New company formed - was given the club from the administrators

Both companies owned by the same person

And in regards to a previous comment made by another poster about criminal - itâ€™s in regards his rape conviction which is public record
		
Click to expand...

Ah that would make sense sorry for not being clear! Regardless, the club is a complete mess and any chance of it being reopened under his ownership is next to nothing!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 20, 2019)

Big Jim said:



			what happened to the Hippies?

didn't George Harrison give them mentmore ?
		
Click to expand...

The bounced away quite a few years ago...


----------



## cliveb (Mar 20, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So one company owner Mentmore - closed the club , went into admin and bankrupt
New company formed - was given the club from the administrators
Both companies owned by the same person
		
Click to expand...

There's something seriously wrong with company and fiscal law when these kind of shenanigans are allowed to go on.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 20, 2019)

A shame when you hear of the people losing money right up to the final closure and when you realise the potential of the place. It's a shame if company and fiscal law allow the previous owner to retain the place with a clear view to sell at a future date and recoup large amounts of the cash lost without a thought for previous customers and creditors


----------



## Boabski (Mar 20, 2019)

Sad to see another golf course having to close its doors - not good


----------



## Big Jim (Mar 20, 2019)

Imurg said:



			The bounced away quite a few years ago...

Click to expand...

it was some time ago i must admit, lovely building, real craftsmanship. we did a load of carpentry stuff for them.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jun 1, 2019)

Any chance I could use a couple of pictures on Golf's Missing Links? www.golfsmissinglinks.co.uk


----------



## Jack991 (Jun 3, 2019)

Absolutely!


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 3, 2019)

John Llewellyn said:



			Any chance I could use a couple of pictures on Golf's Missing Links? www.golfsmissinglinks.co.uk

Click to expand...

not sure if this info is any use to you?

Torvean in Inverness is closing in July, well changing the name and moving to a new course across the road. First 4 holes have already been closed for the new canal swing bridge and roadto the western bypass.  old layout going apart from the 16th and 18th


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jun 3, 2019)

Jack991 said:



			Absolutely!
		
Click to expand...

Many thanks. Any attribution required


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jun 3, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			not sure if this info is any use to you?

Torvean in Inverness is closing in July, well changing the name and moving to a new course across the road. First 4 holes have already been closed for the new canal swing bridge and roadto the western bypass.  old layout going apart from the 16th and 18th
		
Click to expand...

Not familiar with the area. Is it Kings Golf Club, Torvean that's moving?


----------



## sunshine (Jun 5, 2019)

Not very surprising news. I played Mentmore once, 10 years ago now. Really boring course, don't remember a thing about it. A lot of the courses built 20-30 years ago are instantly forgettable, and these seem to be the ones struggling today. They're just not in the same league as the older courses up and down the country designed by the likes of Colt etc.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 5, 2019)

John Llewellyn said:



			Not familiar with the area. Is it Kings Golf Club, Torvean that's moving?
		
Click to expand...

Torvean will cease to exist , the old course apart from 16 and 18 which are reused rest is getting houses and the new swing bridge over the canal. new course is being called the Kings.


----------



## Leftie7 (Jun 22, 2019)

Jack991 said:



			Hi all,

Used to be a member at Mentmore Golf and Country Club up until it's unfortunate closure in 2015, went snooping up there the other day to see what state it was in. Sorry to say it is totally overgrown and completely abandoned, dashing any hopes I may have had of it coming back to life anytime soon! I even climbed up on top of the clubhouse to catch view down the old driveway!

Might be of interest for anyone who has ever played the course. Would be interested to hear from anyone who has heard any news about the place recently?

Cheers

News story on closure - https://www.bucksherald.co.uk/news/...s-as-business-becomes-unsustainable-1-6785291.

Images on OneDrive - https://1drv.ms/f/s!AhqXEtOC-ybvphzCR6iXQnmvkYuX

Click to expand...


Who owns the club or the land? Surely it can't just sit there derelict for years. Must be redeveloped or sold soon.


----------



## fundy (Jun 22, 2019)

Leftie7 said:



			Who owns the club or the land? Surely it can't just sit there derelict for years. Must be redeveloped or sold soon.
		
Click to expand...

the club was bought back out of administration by the previous owner (plenty about him earlier in thread), hes basically mothballed it whilst attempting to get planning permission to build a hotel on the site without success. the club owns some of the land and the rest is leased from a local farmer


----------

